# sexing carolinas



## dakota (Mar 15, 2005)

hi i am not sure on how to tell what gender my Stagmomantis Carolina are one is a L2 and three of them are at L3, i have no idea on how do verify their gender, nayone that can help?

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Ian (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dakota,

Well, it will be very difficult with that size, you would need a lot of magnification. But the males have 7 maybe 8 segments, and the females usually have 6. Ypu will be able to tewll apart a male and female easily if you have a pair, as their addominal segments will look a lot more, less, wider thinner.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dakota (Mar 15, 2005)

i can't make it hold still is there any way that i can tell by like the way they move or hunting style?

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Jesse (Mar 15, 2005)

As Ian said, it is very difficult at that size to tell the difference. Carolinas can be very tricky to sex until about L6.


----------



## dakota (Mar 15, 2005)

it also has red eyes have any of you ever seen that before?


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 15, 2005)

My God, Dakota.. aren't you listening ??? IT'S DIFFICULT AT THIS SIZE.

Just try to raise them all until they're L6. Then you can tell what sexes they are. No-one can sex them this young. As for hunting or moving... males and females hunt and move the same way.... colouration off their eyes changes during day / night, so that's no way to tell the sex either.


----------



## dakota (Mar 15, 2005)

sorry i only mentioned the eye thing becuase on of my mantids eyes stay the same all the time. sorry

thanks,

dakota


----------

